# Tancho Bettas?



## Kingcrimson (Sep 3, 2015)

While browsing bettas on Ebay and Aquabid I found a really pretty female I like. (Despite the fact I probably won't be getting another betta for quite a while) The description says she's a Tancho koi betta. I've never heard of that kind before. I've done some research and they share the same name with a variety of goldfish with a similar looking red spot on it's head. What do you guys think of these bettas, are they anything special?









(The fish in question)


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

A lot of sellers are calling tier marbles "koi" to sell them since at the time the photo is taken the red is not that much.. but it tends to dominate the cellophane (pale/flesh tone boy and clear fins) very quickly. Its just calling it something "cool" to try to make a sale. Guarantee you in 2-3 months that fish is all red where its pale/clear now, maybe with a little spreading of the black.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

A good Koi has a nice, stable pattern. There's something weird about the true "koi" type of color that keeps it like that -- but you need to know the breeder, or you're just as likely to get something that will marble out. Koi is a variation of marble, but it isn't -quite- the same. There's a lot of thought that there's a genetic mutation in play, but no proof or specific scientific study.

I saw one that had a single, circular red dot right on her forehead ... almost couldn't resist buying her, but somehow I managed to get out with my wallet intact! She was a beautiful "tancho" koi betta. The other marble / Koi type that I got from that breeder has been completely stable, so I have no reason to think she wouldn't have been, too.


----------

